# What to wear with olive pants?



## jdasta (Apr 1, 2006)

Any recommendations on what to wear with dress wool slacks in olive? I'm charting unchartered waters, so any recommedations on what color sport coat, tie, shirt, et al would be appreciated.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Olive is a very versatile color. You can wear it with most anything from brown, tan, and navy to even black [:0]

A blue shirt with a brown coat is a classic look with olive trousers. A blue blazer too. When matching olive pants, I pay more attention to texture and weight than color.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

For shirts paired with olive pants, medium reds (think cranberry) work well if one is going tie-less, IMO.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

jdasta:

Olive is great for matching.

See the Practical Color Help article:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Clothes Articles/ColorReality.htm

Shades of Red, Purple, Orange, Blue, Yellow and the "neutral" colors, White, Black, Gray, and Tan

Andy


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Lavender, blue, and yellow shirts look great with olive trousers and brown belt & shoes. Add a black sport coat.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

You can also wear a navy jacket with Olive pants.

Depending on how deep the green is, they are a very versitile color. I almost prefer them to a light tan.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

I like to wear olive with a blue or yellow shirt.

Versatile for shoes: brown, cordovan or black. 

Love the olive pants.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I really like black shirts with my olive pants, but a lot of colors look good, also.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2005)

Yellow.


----------



## KARMA (Aug 31, 2005)

Pimento


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by KARMA_
> 
> Pimento


It's a little early in the day here in Minsk. I am still on my first cup of coffee. Nevertheless, Karma is on the right track. Olive pants are screaming for a Martini jacket!

I still can't wait to get back to California. It's only five weeks now!
___________________________________


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

jdasta,
try wearing olive trousers with a pair of olive socks or something similar and a pair of burgundy loafers or dress shoes.
you will see how amazing it will look.

*Do YOU want to know the meaning of life?*


----------



## jdasta (Apr 1, 2006)

Many thanks for the suggestions, even one from Master Andy himself. I have been satorially enlightened. jdasta


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

What about a navy blazer with olive pants? 

I have those items, but have never combined them.

Do you think they would work?


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> What about a navy blazer with olive pants?
> 
> ...


I understand your dilema. I have a pair of olive pants and because of the shade of olive it is it looks better with a black sport coat. I have seen others wear a navy/olive combo and it looks great. But I think it really depends on the shade of olive you have.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Shirts:

Pink
Lt. Blue
Taupe
Beige
Burgundy
White (but not my first choice)
Yellow
Almost anything

Jackets
Tan
Navy
Nice tweeds

Shoes:

I prefer Brown and Burgundy and the same with belts.

I love olive slacks and have a couple of different shade in flannel, tropical wool, chinos. You cannot go wrong.

guit


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by jdasta_
> 
> Any recommendations on what to wear with dress wool slacks in olive? I'm charting unchartered waters, so any recommedations on what color sport coat, tie, shirt, et al would be appreciated.


I have worn light olive colored slacks with a black YMLA dress T-shirt under a black blazer. Shoes, belt, socks, black. This is nightclub ensemble, and I have been told it looks nice.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

I often wear med grey shirts to my olive trousers, and tan shirts is OK too.

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

I thought the best pairing with olive is a Martini.

Oh you mean clothes!


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

Pink


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

I usually pair my olive dress pants with an ecru shirt, camel hair jacket and a red tie with tan and olive in the pattern. I have a tan linen/silk/wool jacket to replace the camel hair for summer months.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

I wore a black turtleneck with olive pants yesterday (and was even complimented for the look). As others have said, it's a pretty flexible color in terms of matching.


----------

